# Daphne's Surgery



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Daphne's surgery to repair her ACL is tomorrow. She's 14, so I'm very nervous....they are also doing a dental while she's under. 

Phoebe also gets booster shots tomorrow. 

Please keep us in ur prayers. It's a big day...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

This one was taken right now 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow you are in our prayers!! Hugs!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh how sweet she looks. If she is in good health otherwise she should be fine. I understand, I would be nervous too. My Alex had surgery on both legs but he was younger. :grouphug:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

You will all be in my thoughts...So hard to go through it, but the day will go by before you know it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's beautiful.:wub::wub: I'm sure that she'll do fine and the hard part will be keeping her somewhat contained as she heals. Sending prayers and good thoughts for the surgery tomorrow. I'm assuming they've run or are running all blood tests to see that she's good to go ahead with surgery on. Also please make sure that your vet uses the water flow heating pads after surgery. A while back one of our member's dogs was burnt by a heating pad. Not sure if you ever saw warnings about that. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words, everyone!

Yes, she is getting full bloodwork done first. 

Thank you for the reminder about the heating pads. I read that some time ago but have so much on my mind I had forgotten. 

I drop her off at 7:30a. I will give an update tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, please keep us updated. You and Daphne will be in our thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I will keep Daphne in my thoughts and prayers today. Hoping all goes well with a quick recovery. Daphne is beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Daphne will certainly be in my prayers. I had a Malt that had that surgery. Although not 14,(I think around 8) he did great ! No problems with his leg at all.


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

In my prayers. Keep us posted :heart:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be thinking very positive thoughts for both Daphne and you tomorrow and will be looking forward to seeing an update from you tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck today. :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I have little Daphne in my prayers today.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you so much, everyone! 

We got her dropped off about an hour ago, but I probably won't hear anything until at least noon. I'll keep you posted...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sending prayers to Daphne. Please update us as soon as you know something.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying Daphne's surgery goes well and her recover is quick.rayer:rayer:


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

I just got an update call from the vet. 

Daphne's ACL is fixed...she's still out for the dental but the vet says she is doing great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Amanda, keeping you guys in my thoughts. Please update us, when you get home.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

She's out of surgery now and awake. She's doing very well! She did lose 2 more teeth during the dental, though. Poor girl. 

I talked them in to letting me take her home tonight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Yaaaaaay! Thanks for the update:chili:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for the update...I have been thinking of Daphne this whole morning.
Good to hear she's fine :thumbsup:.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Keeping the prayers coming.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear everything went well. :chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am glad all went well! May she have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad she did well. May she have a speedy recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Glad to hear all went well with her surgery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad the surgery went well. Now for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy she did well and hope she feeling better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So happy she is doing well.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just saw this...so glad she did well!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad to hear that Daphne is doing well. Hope she has a quick recovery!!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just saw this! I'm so glad that Daphne's surgery went so well and that you were able to take her home. They always do better at home. She's be all better before you know it!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so happy to hear that Daphne is doing so well that she was able to come home with you after her surgery. Hope that she has a very restful night and you too.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Just gave my baby girl another dose of morphine and she is finally fast asleep...thank goodness. 

Actually, she's not the only one. Phoebe got a booster shot and microchip today, so she's out too 

Hoping we all sleep til morning...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub: glad everything went well. Now wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear it all went well today and hoping you ALL get some rest tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how did I miss this, so glad Daphne did well, I will be praying for both of your babies


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D.........Dental is not something I like:smhelp:

A.........And I told Mommy many times:smmadder:

P.........Particularly because I prefer munching on treats instead 

H.........However, Mommy says we will be done and over with it in 24 hours:happy dance:

N.........(I) Need a promise: noooooooooo dental for another 3 years Mommyrayer:

E..........Especially if I pass in flying colors:goof:




*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Amanda---Orthopedic surgery is the pits I know. So happy they gave her a patch and she feeling better. :innocent: that is fantastic. 

The orthopedic surgeon that fixed Sammie's leg put a patch on him in hospital few hrs before I picked him up. I was so afraid of using one but Jackie here told me Cozette had one. Boy, his pain was much better managed by time we picked up. His lasted 5 days. Prob not the norm, but a man at my work says he has a 22 yrs old Maltese, and he to have some kind of surgery recently and did fine. Tough little guys huh? :chili:


----------

